# How to tighten track,724



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Can someone briefly tell me how to adjust the right track to tighten it up a little on my 724, left track is good but right side is loose, not loose enough to come off ,not yet but needs to be tighten,and what size sockets or wrench thanks


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Chaulky45, you can download the manual to your pc, tablet or phone. The instructions on how to adjust tracks are on page 47. The manual can be found on Honda website or simply you can Google it.
https://www.google.com/search?ie=UT...source=android-browser&q=honda+hs724ta+manual
Cheers


----------

